
Steve Jobs on sales/marketing vs. product/engineering driven companies - kimburgess
https://twitter.com/ow/status/792284416286523392
======
kirykl
What's notably absent from from Apples keynotes is the passion for the
product. We have ops (Tim), marketing (Phil), design (Jony). Steve would bring
the passion and frame the product and exactly how it's innovative and will
change things. At these past keynotes product managers have given canned
passionless presentations for Apple products. Like the Apple TV from a few
days ago.

------
jack9
Ironically, what Steve Jobs later decided for his products looked a lot like
pure marketing (from the Macbook onward iirc) because I have _never_ needed or
wanted or bought a mac product since then.

~~~
erikpukinskis
What did Apple do that was purely for marketing purposes in your opinion? They
seem pretty product focused to me.

~~~
Hydraulix989
Yes, like Jobs alluded to in his quote, the marketing people ("toner-heads")
end up running the show by getting promoted.

Then, they abuse their leadership capacity to make mis-guided calls regarding
product design because they do not truly have the customers' needs at heart
(e.g. no headphone jack).

To take it one step further, there is plenty of marketing justification for
removing that jack, given Apple's ownership of Beats.

